# anyone catch Lt. Adama's numbers?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

in Razor, you can see his Viper but I can't make out his tail numbers. Any help?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

In _Razor_, the tail number on Lt. William "Husker" Adama's Viper is 1104NC.

_Now_...at the beginning of the miniseries when Chief Tyrol presents the restored MkII Viper to Admiral Adama, it is strongly implied it was once flown by him (after the flashback events in _Razor_, perhaps), and the tail number on that Viper is N7242C.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Zombie is correct:

N7242C is Adama's Real Live Prop Tail Number, in the CGI it is 7242NC. So you can do either one.

Viper 1104NC is supposed to belong to Captain Raymond "Raygun" Lai, and becomes Starbucks main Viper until she gets shot up and bails out in "Acts of Contrition". I'm going to have to watch Razor again, Adama looses his viper so it would interesting that the same number appears again.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

CMANavy said:


> I'm going to have to watch Razor again...


Just to save you some time, the scenes with Lt. Adama flying the Viper are in the webisodes, not the movie.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Just to save you some time, the scenes with Lt. Adama flying the Viper are in the webisodes, not the movie.


If you are refering to the Battle of the Columbia my DVD has all of those scenes...

.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

my dvd has those scenes. I remember him calling the Cylons a chupagallo


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

was N7242C also _Lt_. Adama?


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, in the miniseries.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> Just to save you some time, the scenes with Lt. Adama flying the Viper are in the webisodes, not the movie.


Like watching it all again is a bad thing....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I didn't mean to imply that. In fact, after checking the tail number of the MkII Viper at the beginning of the miniseries, I watched the whole thing.  Amazing how much younger the actors looked in the miniseries than they did at the end of the series, and only five years had passed.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

I have started a total rewatch myself, Chief does put some fat on. I'm not sure how with all the shortages.

I would really like to all the vipers that are seen but that would cost a ton and I don't think I have the time either.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

it's easy with a slow metabolism and a low BMR. Heck, if Lee could have done it during the course of a year and he really ballooned.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Magesblood said:


> it's easy with a slow metabolism and a low BMR. Heck, if Lee could have done it during the course of a year and he really ballooned.


If you're referring to the out-of-shape Lee Adama seen at the beginning of Season 3, Jamie Bamber was wearing a "fat suit" and makeup. As for Aaron Douglas' weight gain during the series, the realities are that working actors can afford to eat better.  I mean, look at how much weight Jonathan Frakes and Michael Dorn gained during the run of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

wait, the show wasn't real?


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> If you're referring to the out-of-shape Lee Adama seen at the beginning of Season 3, Jamie Bamber was wearing a "fat suit" and makeup. As for Aaron Douglas' weight gain during the series, the realities are that working actors can afford to eat better.  I mean, look at how much weight Jonathan Frakes and Michael Dorn gained during the run of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_.


Now to really spin heads, the belly of fat suit Jamie wore was also worn by Grace Park while pregnant with Hera.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the idea of an actor in a fat suit better than a mystery of missing crewmen.


----------

